# Hugo Boss shoes... worth it?



## aelsolutions (Aug 10, 2006)

I was shoe shopping today and walked into a store that had a huge variety of Boss shoes. Some were very nice and caught my eye, but I'm no expert when it comes to brand/quality combinations.

Is Hugo Boss a good bet for *dress shoes*? Prices were in the $300 - $450 range, with some sale items at around $150 - $250.

Is this a good investment in a well-made pair of shoes that will last, or am I better off taking the money and purchasing some other brand? Is Boss a mediocre product with a high markup (thanks to brand equity) or is it of relatively high quality throughout all its products, including shoes?

Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

aelsolutions said:


> I was shoe shopping today and walked into a store that had a huge variety of Boss shoes. Some were very nice and caught my eye, but I'm no expert when it comes to brand/quality combinations.
> 
> Is Hugo Boss a good bet for *dress shoes*? Prices were in the $300 - $450 range, with some sale items at around $150 - $250.
> 
> ...


No, no, no and again no!! For 150-250 you can find AE and if you act soon you can find some Alden shoes in that price range at shoemart.com. I would only consider HB shoes if they were well under $100 and even then perhaps wear them only with chinos or jeans.


----------



## aelsolutions (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll put a big X next to HB on my list of shoes. :icon_smile_big: 

Can you name some other similarly priced brands that are of high quality materials and construction? I like a few of the AE's but most other brands (there must be a few million out there) mean nothing to me (yet).

I don't know what I can find in Montreal but I'm going to NYC/NJ at the end of the month; any good spots to look for deals, or even just some shops that carry recommended lines?

Oh, and shoemart.com isn't an online store... mistyped maybe?


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

*Not so black and white*

While I echo pt4u67's attitude, I do have a pair of HB driving mocs and am very happy with them. They're in their third season now, and have been holding up well. $450 sounds prohibitively expensive for HB shoes, though -- you'll be paying for the brand, not necessarily the quality.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

aelsolutions said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll put a big X next to HB on my list of shoes. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Can you name some other similarly priced brands that are of high quality materials and construction? I like a few of the AE's but most other brands (there must be a few million out there) mean nothing to me (yet).
> 
> ...


There is an Allen Edmonds in Madison Avenue and another I think on 44th street. Alden also has a store on Madison ave. You can also find AE at various department stores (Macy's, Bloomy's). You can also try Filene's, DSW and Century 21 downtown. Perhaps some of our NYC members will tell you which ones are better than others.

And also, sorry about the typo:

https://www.theshoemart.com/


----------



## aelsolutions (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm definitely hitting Filene's Basement (they have shoes, right?) and Century 21 (both in NYC and NJ, no tax there). Love those places, I get some great stuff every time I go. Will also check out AE and Alden, and thanks for the link.


----------



## chobochobo (May 5, 2006)

I have two pairs of HBs from pre-Andyfication, and although they were bought at discount, there is no way they could be called 'quality' shoes. Having said that I would say that 150-200 is probably a reasonable price to pay, though I would spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i agree with everyone else about boss shoes because the majority i come across are just very awkwardly fashion forward, with alot of pointy toes and on Studio-type soles (not sure if they are even leather; more like ceramic?).

but there was this one burgundy wingtip that had a very classic English look and when handled is very substantial considering hugo boss. the leather sole is actually thick leather and the toe last more resembles a lobb 8000 toe (not saying it is similar) rather than the typical pointy hb toe.
i bought it for 97 dollars + tax and other than taking a longer time to break in and not being the most comfortable shoe in my collection, they are worth it for 100-200 dollars.










i know there were some very decent makers who made their shoes once, im not sure who made these, as these were at the outlets, i dont know what year they came from, but they are made relatively much better than the typical boss shoe.
i got them from the cabazon hugo boss outlet, they always have shoes for $97 and there were these there.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

You can probably get two pairs of nice shoes for what one pair of Boss would cost you. DSW is a good place to start.


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

I also used to favour Boss shoes before learning that there may well be something better. I still enjoy wearing a pair of black suede loafers (I know - but CG did wear black suede)


















Boss in this country seems to have an image that rather comes and goes. In the 80s Boss was considered a must have, in the 90s they couldn't do a thing right and now have had a bit of a come-back. I have always liked the style and comfort of most of their shoes. The quality/longevity of the shoes I have had (including these) has only been average.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

There are other brands out there that will surely give you much more for the amount of money being spent. Allen Edmonds and Alden come immediatly to mind. I don't mind spending a reasonable amount for a good pair of shoes, as long as the quality reflects the price paid...Hugo Boss shoes don't!


----------

